# Bbox Team Colors ... EPS or CLX 2.0???



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello to All,

My friend is interested in a CLX 2.0 and his local bike shop told him they have a great deal on a "BBox Team" Color (Light Blue???) Scheme. 

Is that color scheme available on the CLX 2.0? We looked on the website and found it was available with the EPS, but didn't see it on the CLX 2.0.

Please help fast we only have till Friday to make a decision.

Regards,
Joe


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

We would appreciate any help you all can give with regard to CLX 2.0.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry guys just noticed I reposted this thread by accident. I have no idea how to delete it, but if there is an admin out there who can delete please do ...


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

If the shop is local - why are you asking us? Go look at the bike. 

Colnago does sometimes paint bikes in color schemes outside the normal range shown on their websites.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

The bike shop is local, but the frame is not in stock. We did find out it is available in the Bbox Team Color, but can't find a picture.


----------

